# Help identify brown stuff on Anubias leaves?



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello. 

My Anubias plant leaves now have a disgusting brown on its leaves. Has anyone seen anything like this before?

I am not sure if I should throw out the plant or maybe if this can be fixed somehow. 

Is this a disease, special type of algae, leave reacting to chemicals,etc.. etc...? 

https://goo.gl/photos/K2Am6RddD89u5smQA

Thanks


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

It's just brown algae (diatoms).

Not really harmful unless it cover plant leaves too much that not enough light can get to the leaf.

Common in newly set up tanks, excess of nutrients or excess silicates/phosphates (from water or substrate).
People keep going back and forth if too much light or too little light brings it about. I am think more light would have the plants use the phosphates faster to try and out compete the diatoms.
It usually goes away on it's own in a few weeks or months, unless your somehow more silicates are being added (tap water might have some).

Completely harmless otherwise, just ugly to look at. You can wipe off the brown algae from your plant leaves so they don't overtake it. But plenty of fish and inverts like to eat it and will keep your plants clean. Fish options are Otos, bristlenose plecos, nerite snails, shrimp, and many other algae eating fish.
Not a disease and easy to deal with diatoms so no need to throw out plants.
There are products made to remove phosphates from the water, but I don't recommend as plants actually need some.
Algae eaters are the best bet.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Before you go buying an algae eater REASEARCH. They all have specific needs. I'd personally just deal with cleaning the algae off by hand as its very easy.
Otos are incredibly sensitive fish (tank MUST be fully cycled and well established-best to let it overrun with diatoms before introducing otos) and tend to have a low survival rate as they are wild caught and usually starve before buying, they are shoaling fish (keep in in a group of 6) and need 20g or larger tank for good surface area to eat off off. They prefer a lot of flow/well oxygenated water. Otos are true herbivores and won't eat most algae wafers and they contain "__" meal (kril, shrimp, fish etc), be careful keeping them with large fish as otos can end up on the menu (but their spiky little bodies ca cause their eater to choke to death). 
Bristlenose plecos are HUGE POOP MONSTERS, against 20g minimum but I'd personally get a larger tank, they do eat algae wafers and also like wood, they do best in well oxygenated tanks. 
Both otos and plecos need hiding places, a densely planted tank is recommended. 
Nerite snails bare minimum 10g tank, they don't eat algae wafer and rarely learn to eat veggies so the tank must have a constant natural supply of brown algae (diatoms), or you have to produce algae rocks to feed them. Again huge pooper for its size, they are known to crawl out of tanks but if a pet doesn't eat them they can live up to a month out of water, so find it and put it back in. They need calcium in the water to keep their shells strong/grow their shell. In soft calcium lacking water their shells with chip and break down eventually exposing organs which anything else in the tank will eat, killing the entire. Btw watch out for female nerites-they lay little hard white eggs EVERYWHERE that won't hatch in fresh water and nothing eats them, they take months to break down.
Shrimp.. very sensitive must have cycled and several months established (planted) tank. If in with fish they will can end up on the menu. Shrimp don't tolerate fluctuation well so be mindful with water changes that new water is same temp, pH, and TDS as tank water. Shrimp are known to jump out of a tank due to oor water quality, fear (predators and not enough hiding places) or lack of food.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

I guess this is good news for my Otto. I was worried there was nothing in the tank for him to eat since he did not accept the algae Wafer. 

Strange that this much brown algae exist with an Otto in the tank. 

I guess I should stop adding leafzone to the tank as this add more of the nutriments into the tank for the brown algae to consume. 

Are multiple Otto necessary since the tank is full of peaceful fish? Neons and red cherry shrimp. 

Thanks.


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Otos are happier in a group of at least 3. How bad it will be with just one I can't say, but it sounds like you could use a couple more. What size tank is this? Is this the 55?

For the brown algae, it is usually brown algae followed by green algae in new tanks.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Otos are shoaling fish and should be kept in a group of 6 or more. They will be less stressed and more active in a proper group size.


----------

